
Cheerp: A C++ Compiler for the Web - indescions_2017
https://www.leaningtech.com/cheerp/
======
chaz6
Is WebAssembly the new Java? I wouldn't be surprised to see standalone
containers for running WebAssembly without needing all the trappings of a web
browser.

~~~
cheez
Why?

------
apignotti
Here is a tutorial to make a small HTML5 game with Cheerp using mixed mode
WebAssembly/JavaScript output. [https://github.com/leaningtech/cheerp-
meta/wiki/Cheerp-Tutor...](https://github.com/leaningtech/cheerp-
meta/wiki/Cheerp-Tutorial:-Mixed-mode-C---to-WebAssembly-and-JavaScript)

------
pensatoio
Would anyone be able to provide an example of where this compiler would be
useful? Is the goal to run the resulting JS in a server side environment?

~~~
chrisseaton
No on the browser I think. It just lets you write your frontend in C++ instead
of JavaScript.

~~~
bastijn
For me the power is not to ‘write your frontend in c++’. It is to write
performance critical pieces in c++ and have them run at near native speeds in
the browser. Even better, reuse c++ components running on a boxed delivery in
your cloud solution so you can share codebase between your cloud solutions and
native solutions. Not sure how for we are yet, but that would be great.

------
maxpert
Help me understand; why would I use it for JS (not WebAssembly)? Haven't we
seen ScriptSharp already trying to do it and fail miserably?

~~~
detaro
Because you target browsers where WebAssembly is not available. If the JS
integration is any good, to avoid interopability overhead with JS and the page
DOM.

Don't know ScriptSharp, I'm more thinking of emscripten as something to
compare it to - which hasn't been exactly a failure, but leaves room for
improvement.

------
cheez
The pricing is great.

